# no lunging, barking on walk! Progress!



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

So we were walking down our street (dead end, about 1/2 mile length) and Leo, back on his leather leash and flat collar (we have been working with the English lead for walking) was doing great. We encountered our littlest of neighbors (about 18 months old) running towards us from her driveway, yelling high in delight. I told Leo "sit, stay" as we was running (thinking disaster was about to occur) and, lo and behold, he did. Tail wagging and me, able to walk in from of him and keep his stay and eventual lay down! The (consistant) training paid off and the right time! I don't know if dogs have good moods or what, but he has been on a roll---really listening and heeding his commands.

Best advice I received since our "Meeting Jesus" moment in December (walk, BAM, bite episode) and his 3 month probation period was to take the time and effort to fairly and consistantly train him, give him the mental & physical exercise daily, and understand his development timeline (bratty, mouthy teenage months, baby mouthing, crazy adolecence)---all great advice found on the boards (and all advice, taken with a grain of salt 

Thank you for the ear and all the advice throughout the months 

Below: Leo in the sun! Leo & Shane lovin', Leo watching birds!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Claps for Leo! You must be so proud!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Yay Leo!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

All that hard work paid off!! Great job Leo!!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Good luck to you in further traing! There would be many achievements ahead which will raise your self respect. There lays the secret of this so many times mentioned in this Forum - "confidence of a trainer". Tell Leo more often:"You are clever, obedient, fantastic dog!" - and he will be.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love those big doggy grins!You've worked really hard with him,so glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay Leo & Mama! What a handsome, happy looking guy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good job for you guys!


----------

